# Taste buds



## DepressedDave (Jun 26, 2016)

My is it that my mouth tastes so bad? Everything tastes so bad that I seem to be going off everything?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 26, 2016)

Probably unrelated to Diabetes, Dave,  Are all your teeth OK?


----------



## Ljc (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm wondering if it could be oral thrush. Do you have a coating on your tongue.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi Dave I am doing a trial research at Newcastle Uni at the moment which is heavily related to Diabetes, Teeth & gums. High blood sugar is a big cause of teeth loss. I will ask the specialists for there advice. I think corrsidyle might help gums.


----------

